# JWT Camshafts



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Alright Sentra Brothers, Im changing my Timing Chain in about two weeks and at the same time while shes open Im going to put in the JWT cams that they developed for the GA16DE Engine. My questions are this: would I feel a difference in power at all? Has anyone installed the JWT cams in their GA16DE motors? Any problems? and is reliability an issue? Any help would be so greatly appreciated.....If ever there were any questions about Sentras I have, this is the place to get the answers.....Thanks!
By the way shes got 90 K on the odometer so I think it would be wise to change the chain ya think?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Does the owner's manual say anything about cam chain maintenance? Does the factory service manual offer any cam chain maintenance information?

In the case of the SR20, there is nothing about cam chain replacement intervals because the chain is expected to last the life of the engine. Quite a few SR20s are over 200,000 miles on the original chain. I can think of only one SE-R owner in the past four years who had a cam chain break.

I'll wager you will find the same life expectation for the GA16 cam chain.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Information about the JWT cams for the GA16DE can be found at both sentra.net and nissanperformancemag.com.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Thanks dude*

Thanks man.....I was thinking the same thing but wasent sure. I myself havent heard a lot of people that have chained the timing chain at all either, whether they have the SR20 or GA16DE. Thanks again dude!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Information on JWT Cams*

Yes you are correct that information can be found about the JWT cams here, but it states nothing as in terms of chain replacement or if the chain needs to be replaced at all. Info is on the cams not on the other factors that go along with the changing of the cams. Just advising you....no disrespect.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Information on JWT Cams*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Yes you are correct that information can be found about the JWT cams here, but it states nothing as in terms of chain replacement or if the chain needs to be replaced at all. Info is on the cams not on the other factors that go along with the changing of the cams. Just advising you....no disrespect. *


Part of your initial question was in regards to whether the power could be felt. So I provided a couple links that provide that information.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*my apoligies*

My apoligies.......


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

upgrading cams is always a good way to go...


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

You dont need a JWT ECU to use the JWT cams?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

200SXSE said:


> *You dont need a JWT ECU to use the JWT cams? *


Yes you do, or to maximize the benefits anyways.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Cam info.*

The ecu is not required, but as stated, makes the best use of them. 

As far as installation. You do not ahve to replace the timing chain. It simply gets removed from the cam gears. The JWT instructions make it EXTREMELY easy to install them. It just takes time and patience. 

They are awesome and worth every penny!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

the only thing in regards to the timing chain i would replace (since its going to be open) is the upper guides and tensioners. ive had two of these engines and on both they went out at about 110,000 miles.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That's my case as well, landlord. I have had two of these engines and the previous owner (who owned both B12's) told me his chain broke at 111,000 and his wife's broke at 108,000 (which is now my girl's). No more chains here, just a some good 'ol belts. I would change the chain anyway as preventive measure seeing that it will be off......


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Not exactly.*

The timing chain will not be off if you are talking about a GA16. It will only be removed from the camshaft sprockets. There are actually two chains. On that goes to the crank sprocket and idler sprocket, and one that goes from the other side of the idler to the camshaft sprockets. It simply lays around the idler sprocket and gets re-attached to cam sprockets afterwards. To remove the entire chain assembly is much more involved. I even swapped my cylinder head and the timing chain still did not have to be removed. 

If you do choose to change it, it is more in depth than the cam install FWIW.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The Ga16de is of the same nature, but you're correct! Look at it this was, he can change that and anything else while he's working on that side of the motor and it's good preventive maintenance.


----------

